# 3rd Party Applications



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

In addition to Waze and Google Maps there are many 3rd party Apps designed to* help Uber drivers*, not riders. IMHO, there should be a place to:

List and/or recommend them
Rate and compare them
Suggest new features to software developers

Talk about work-arounds to bugs
Decide if the paid (not free) Apps are worth the asking price
Discuss Apps to help track deductible expenses for taxes
Technology is a more appropriate forum then the original location of this thread, Community / Advise. Moderators, feel free to delete it from the old location.

If there is enough interest and new threads about Uber's driver app, the rider App, the Lyft App, and all the 3rd party Apps then a new "Software Applications" forum might be warranted, but for now, I think right here in Technology is the best place for all of those.

Some of the Uber-driver related 3rd-Party Applications that I've seen (in no particular order) include

MyRideTrac from creativeStrategiesIT
Driver Bar (Uber Lyft Sidecar) from We Jest Productions
Tricks For Uber Drivers from Alex Dabek (similar App for Lyft)
Free Uber Driver Taxi Ride Tip
UberGuru Guide for Partners from devpanda
uZurv from uzurv.com (riders request Drivers)
Meter for Uber and Lyft from Meter App LLC, usable by driver or rider
Simultaneously running multiple services (Uber, Lyft, etc.) and other functions

Driver Companion 4 Uber from FRS Technology (similar App for Lyft)
UpShift for Uber, Lyft, & More from Managed Development (both free and fee)
Quick Switch for Uber & Lyft from We Jest Productions
Mystro from Driver Partners, Inc.
Cheap or Discounted Gas

GasBuddy from GasBuddy.com (personal favorite)
Gas Guru from Yellowpages.com
FullTank from FullTank

SmartPay from Cumberland Farms (Cumberland stations only)
Fuel Rewards from Excentus Corp. (Shell stations only)
Speedway Fuel & Rewards from Speedway LLC (Speedway stations only)
Taxes (deductions, mileage)

TripLog 2.0 Mileage Tracker from BizLog
TripCam Expense Tracker from TripCam

Fuel Buddy Car Mileage Log from Mobifolio
MileUp from Agero, Inc.
MileIQ Automatic Mileage Log from Mobile Data Labs
Communications

Zello from zello.com (walkie-talkee)
HeyTell from Voxilate
Blind from TeamBlind (anonomous)
Large groups: TeamSpeak, Discord, Mumble, Ventrilo, Skype, etc.
Collecting additional Tips or Fees using Credit/Debit cards

Square Point of Sale - POS from Square, Inc.
Credit Card Reader from Merchant Account Solutions
PayAnywhere Credit Card Reader from North American Bancard
Do It Yourself

MobileRoadie from mobileroadie.com
Services that are not Apps

Favoride.us matches preferred drivers and riders.
Oh yeah, any developer or person with a financial incentive to promote a 3rd party App should state that relationship in every post they make.

Disclaimer: I am not associated with nor do I get any compensation from the companies (except Uber) listed above.

_*I'd be interested in hearing about your experience with any 3rd party App that helps Uber Drivers. Even better if similar competing applications could be compared. It may be in this thread or separate threads for each 3rd party App - Your Choice - as if you needed my permission  (you don't)*_


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

I tried TripLog and found that it didn't pick up on my movement until I had gone several city blocks, which would add up after a while. I now use a device in my car, Mileage Ace, which starts as soon as I move my car.


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

I use Hurdlr for tracking my mileage and Mystro for controlling my Lyft and Uber apps. Both are pretty easy to set up, Mystro has made driving Lyft/Uber at the same time much safer and the filters are pretty cool also.


----------

